# Russian Tortoise # of clutches



## LRZtorts (Feb 24, 2016)

I was wondering how many clutches most people normally get from their Russians? I know 2-3 is typical, but has anyone had more? I ask because my female laid a clutch of 5 eggs in December, 3 in January, and I found 2 more 2 weeks ago. Now she is digging another hole like she is going to lay more. I have been making sure she had a calcium block, plenty of food and soaked regularly, any other suggestions to make sure she doesn't exhaust herself?


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 24, 2016)

Mine had 4 clutches last year, small ones about 3 weeks apart, - 2,3,2 and 2 - so 9 total eggs. None were successfully hatched sadly.


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2016)

2-3 clutches is normal. Some do 5. I've heard of extreme cases of 7 clutches in a year.


----------



## LRZtorts (Feb 25, 2016)

Well she laid her 4th last night another 3 eggs. Now I just have to wait and hope for a good hatch rate.


----------

